# Looking for advice/reviews



## faceman (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just registered today but I've been reading for a while now. I'm in the market to buy an acoustic. I'm left handed so it is somewhat difficult to find a guitar. Here are a few that I am looking at.

Seagull S6 - $300 out the door (on consignment)
I found it was a bit dark and dull for my liking

Cort Earth 100 - $199 + tax
Didn't get to try it but it is available to be orderd

Cort Earth 200 - $399 + tax
Loved it but I haven't really tried anything else comparable

Any suggestions would be great. I'm not interested in having pickups in it (I assume I would just mic it up or get an after market one if I needed to)

Also it seems like guitar prices vary quite a bit just in a small area. Some of the listed above have varied $80 up and down.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

all good solid choices. the cort stuff is just fine, although personally i lean towards seagull, they have good... mojo.. more songs in em than most of the other cheaper guitars. check out simon&patrick and norman as well, made by the same company, and they offer a couple of different "takes" on the modern budget acoustic. 

i also am usually impressed with the alvarez products at this page, although i'd guess they're made by cort in any case... different options though, worth a look.


----------



## faceman (Feb 1, 2009)

I found the seagull to have a bit wide of neck. The cort earth 200 had a killer look to it too. I suppose I'll have to check out some other GTA stores and hunt down some lefties to play.


----------



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Faceman,

I don`t know about Cort guitars but I do know you can`t go wrong with Godin. If Seagull is too wide of neck, take a look at Simon and Patrick, Normand, etc. There is so much on the market in the 300-400.00 range. But do try do get a solid top. I know killer looks are nice, but remember... they`re just looks. You won`t be looking at your guitar much when you start playing. You`ll be listening to it. So go for playability first, sound second and looks third. That`s my 2 cents.

Have fun. Luc. :wave:


----------



## faceman (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I am still on the hunt. I hope I make a decision on a guitar by friday. Anyway I was just wondering your opinions on these two acoustic-electrics.

Ibanez AEL10E 

WASHBURN D10SCE

Both seem to be lower model electric/acoustics but with decent reviews. Anyone try either?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

faceman said:


> Well I am still on the hunt. I hope I make a decision on a guitar by friday. Anyway I was just wondering your opinions on these two acoustic-electrics.
> 
> Ibanez AEL10E
> 
> ...


Depends on what you want in an electric acoustic.If you want something with a little more mid range and light strumming go with the ibanez.If you plan on mostly strumming and doing a little finger picking go with the washburn.The washburn has a solid spruce top,not sure of the ibanez though.Play them both or get a friend to play them.All it really comes down to is playability,function,and your taste sound wise.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

+1 on any of the godin line.. Especially the S6 original. Not so much for the sound, but for the neck and playablility. Just make sure you don't get one with high action that might require a neck reset. When they are correctly setup, they are quite good. IMHO.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Not the size you want, but I believe they have a dread in this line for the same cost. S&P Songsmith, Solid top. Just a great acoustic. I am forgetting but approx 300+Tax. No case though.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Jaggery said:


> Not the size you want, but I believe they have a dread in this line for the same cost. S&P Songsmith, Solid top. Just a great acoustic. I am forgetting but approx 300+Tax. No case though.


No pick guard either,would make a nice lefty.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Buy the Seagull*

Much better guitar. Change the strings. Pay for a set-up or possibly negotiate a set-up to close the deal. You won't be disappointed. .


----------



## faceman (Feb 1, 2009)

excellent, thanks everyone.


----------



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

xuthal said:


> No pick guard either,would make a nice lefty.


Not sure how about that. Unless you want to play with the strings in reverse order. Stringing this baby up for a lefty would also require a bridge and saddle job. Otherwise, think of the intonation problems.

BTW nice sunburst Jag!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

MrLuc said:


> Not sure how about that. Unless you want to play with the strings in reverse order. Stringing this baby up for a lefty would also require a bridge and saddle job. Otherwise, think of the intonation problems.
> 
> BTW nice sunburst Jag!


But of course...although i do have a right handed guitar strung lefty and it plays fine.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I was thinking fresh strings on the Seagul would make a big difference . One of the Students at the University got a new Norman for Christmas and I noodle on it when I clean his room every couple weeks . It has cherry back and sides and a burst top all in a semi gloss finish . This guitar really blows me away as it has a nice size neck ( thinner than some Godin's I've tried ) but it rings and has a well balanced tone from top to bottom . It really impresses me....great guitar value and made in Canada !!


----------



## faceman (Feb 1, 2009)

In the past few days I've tried nearly everything in my range for my price bracket.

There was a Valerez acoustic/electric that played great
Tried a few seagulls, normans, s+ps... just cannot get into them
Fender DC100CE was excellent I found, but it was sold by the time I made up my mind.
I'm going out to try some yamaha's tomorrow, hopefully make a purchase tomorrow too.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

faceman said:


> In the past few days I've tried nearly everything in my range for my price bracket.
> 
> There was a Valerez acoustic/electric that played great
> Tried a few seagulls, normans, s+ps... just cannot get into them
> ...


sounds like you prefer a modern slim neck profile... the lasido stuff (seagull godin, S&P, A&L, etc) is great, but the necks aren't generally to my tastes, either... once in a while there's a great one... 

you should also check out blueridge... the yamaha stuff is usually fantastic for the money.. the Alvarez, if you liked it, is as i said before a great line of guitars for the money. the fender stuff.. i love the company, and most of their stuff is great, but they've just never been able to make a great acoustic on a consistant basis.. most of them are dogs.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

suttree said:


> sounds like you prefer a modern slim neck profile... the lasido stuff (seagull godin, S&P, A&L, etc) is great, but the necks aren't generally to my tastes, either... once in a while there's a great one...
> 
> you should also check out blueridge... the yamaha stuff is usually fantastic for the money.. the Alvarez, if you liked it, is as i said before a great line of guitars for the money. the fender stuff.. i love the company, and most of their stuff is great, but they've just never been able to make a great acoustic on a consistant basis.. most of them are dogs.


I don't know for certain if this is still true, but in the '90s (back when they first started reissuing old amps) Yamaha was making the Fender acoustics. A guy at a music store showed me models that were identical except for the name on the headstock and cosmetics, and price. I have an old Yamaha classical that is pretty great if that helps at all.

matt

Matt


----------



## faceman (Feb 1, 2009)

went with the alvarez RD20SC lefty acoustic electric. Couldn't be happier. Satin neck is what made me choose it over the tak. I really wanted a burst or black but there really isn't anything available in lefty that fits the bill.

Now is there a hard shell case that fits or is it trial and error?


----------

